# Volvo 2018 Newport



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Finally catching up on some sleep.

We did volunteer work escorting the VOR into Newport. The boats started arriving at zero dark 30 on Tuesday AM in the fog. Despite the conditions, quite a few boats came out to greet them. After over 5000 miles it was extremely light conditions with an outgoing tide and extremely close. MAPFRE passed Brunel at the last turning mark maybe 200 yards from the finish. Vestas, home town boys were 3rd about only minutes behind the leaders. Dongfong only minutes behind Vestas.

It must have been agonizing for these crews after over 2 weeks at sea to be creeping into Newport for hours.

If any of you are coming out for the in port races or the departure for the UK, drop a note here or PM. We'll be working from Wednesday through Sunday next week. We'll look for you out there.

hhttps://photos.app.goo.gl/XgVkFYs4sUko4pDp9


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm thinking of heading up to Newport for the inshore race but I haven't made my mind up yet.

I still haven't finished watching the 5 hour drift into Newport on youtube. After this and the drift into port after the first leg where one boat had to use it's anchor to drag itself across the finish line, I think in the next edition each boat should be equipped with a single sculling oar.

Nice pictures btw.


-Hugh


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll be coming out for the In-Port race and to enjoy the race village for the day. Came out for the last edition, and can't wait to get back!


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

CharlzO said:


> I'll be coming out for the In-Port race and to enjoy the race village for the day. Came out for the last edition, and can't wait to get back!


I walked the race village yesterday. It's Disneyland for sailors. Great fun. The finish line is oriented for the in port races to be nice viewing from the village. CG Eagle is available for tours. Heineken, Mt Gay, and wine bars. Food truck. Big screens and separate booths for all the boats. Oh, and if you want a Volvo car or truck, you could look at those too .

Schedule next week.

Wednesday - VOR practice race
Thursday - VOR ProAm race
Friday - M32 ProAm race
Saturday - VOR in port race
Sunday - VOR departs for UK

We'll be worn out by Sunday night, but it will be fun!


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, tomorrow it starts. VOR practice race at 2PM. Light NE winds.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Photos from Wednesday's practice race:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZmtldZz7YIRczYXq2


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Today PROAM races at 12:30 and 16:15. Light NW this morning going to SW.


----------

